# betta tongue?



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Do bettas have tongues? Kinda a random question but I have been thinking about it all day .


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Haha don't think so, but if you google Fish Tongues and go to images.... there are some pretty scary photos.... So much for getting any sleep tonight!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

made that mistake after you told me not to do that!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure, but I think I see a little tongue in this photo: https://i.imgur.com/GQxs2YW.jpg


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay kittenfish, that photo is darn adorable!

Tell someone not to do something, and they will do it. Namely me. I DID NOT need to know there is such a thing as a tounge eating louse. Arrrgghhh Google! I was lured by science.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

can bettas get the tongue eating louse? I saw those pictures a long time ago and freaking the *Bleep *out!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep they do have tongues,my beautiful boy Boss (in my avatar) often pokes his tongue out at my brother,which we all laugh about.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Watermelons said:


> Haha don't think so, but if you google Fish Tongues and go to images.... there are some pretty scary photos.... So much for getting any sleep tonight!


Thanks for that. This will be the object of my dreams (read: nightmares) tonight. :shock::shock::shock:

At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

So many parasites! Cannot get images out of head.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahaha, yeah no, the Betta's cant get that parasite, it's gigantic. But yes, all fish have tongues and teeth but the teeth vary according to species ;-)


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

interesting! I guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

kittenfish said:


> Not sure, but I think I see a little tongue in this photo: https://i.imgur.com/GQxs2YW.jpg


You guys are hilarious. I've been having chronic nightmares, so I'll pass on the click bait. ;p BUT am very much looking forward to catching my little ones making that face! So. Cute.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I know right! I wanna get a picture of my boys doing that, one of them does it I just can't get a picture!!!


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Timing's still a factor, but I will share with you my recently discovered secret technique for capturing these rare moments:

Reposition extra lights (if needed).
Find a steady position.
Take a video.
Play back in slow motion on your computer.
Pause on your desired frame.
Take a screen shot.
Tada! 

It's been such a game changer, I almost feel like it needs to be documented in calligraphy, on a scroll mounted near my tanks. (￣个￣)


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh, thats smart.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Ahaha, yeah no, the Betta's cant get that parasite, it's gigantic. But yes, all fish have tongues and teeth but the teeth vary according to species ;-)




Oh good. lol


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't wanna see that parasite on my fish... good thing they don't get it.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> I don't wanna see that parasite on my fish... good thing they don't get it.


What's even worse is that doesn't simply stay on the surface of the tongue, rather, it _becomes_ the tongue. 

Wrap your mind around that one - metaphorically, of course. I wouldn't be too keen on discovering if it enjoys munching on brain matter as well. :shock:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

EW!!! anyone who has read this thread won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> EW!!! anyone who has read this thread won't be able to sleep tonight.


Ugh! Why did I read this thread?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

idk xD


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ugh, I feel queased.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha it's funny cause the question was just "Do Bettas have tongues?" question and then it turns into a nightmare for some. hehe


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that parasite is still freaking me out...


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

The problem with telling people not to do something is that it makes them want to do it even more. I was a victim. Now I'm gonna have nightmares for the rest of my life about fish-tongue-eating parasites.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I honestly find the parasite fascinating and kind of cute in a weird way, it looks like he's smiling lol. But hey, I'm weird anyway XD


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

how do you see that!!???


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

"Awww... flesh-eating parasites. So cute!" LOL.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, idk, just do!

For those who may not know, taking your fear and turning it into something funny helps you overcome it (much like Harry Potter and the Ridiculus spell!). So if you are having nightmares of it, just turn it into something silly and you'll be fine ;-)


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

AHHHHHH!
Ew! I Googled it! Why? Why did I do that! The parasite is kinda cool though, I hope never to meet one though...

*For those who may not know, taking your fear and turning it into something funny helps you overcome it (much like Harry Potter and the Ridiculus spell!). So if you are having nightmares of it, just turn it into something silly and you'll be fine *

Awwww... such a cute spider! look at all its little furry legs! It's so cute, I think I'll keep it as a pet. Then I can name it fluffy!;-)


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Why did I just look up tongue-eating-louse on Google? Ugh!


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Aquastar said:


> Then I can name it fluffy!;-)


Perhaps a name like Bitey or Chompy would be more becoming. :lol:


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd be tempted to call it Creepy or Scream. Possibly Get A. Way.


----------

